# Sulcata Urine Color



## Damien Tan (Nov 24, 2015)

Guy

I noted that my Adult Sulcata urine color is heavily stain , is this normal ? I hv check is not Blood. 

Was told this is due to heavy vegetation in their diet 

Advice appreciated


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2015)

some vegetation can tint urine.dandelions for instance can turn it pinkish, but that looks more like blood to me.


----------



## Damien Tan (Nov 25, 2015)

dmmj tks for the advice, i'm quite sure is not blood as the color is not as reddish as blood color . I has a slight maroon stain 




dmmj said:


> some vegetation can tint urine.dandelions for instance can turn it pinkish, but that looks more like blood to me.


----------



## Randi (Nov 26, 2015)

Definitely looks like blood. The red would be fresh/fresher blood and the darker red/brown would be blood after it has oxidized and dried. It even looks tacky in the photo, and by tacky I mean that the blood dries and is very difficult to clean off a surface - blood can be somewhat sticky once dry. I would personally get this tortoise to an experienced and qualified vet that knows what they are doing. I'd be concerned - is there a blockage somewhere, is there a lesion, is there an injury internally? So many questions that we can't answer without a physical assessment, as well as imaging, etc.. I'd take it to a reptile vet immediately, preferably one that specializes in tortoises. I'd get an x-ray as well as a panel of blood work. Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 26, 2015)

Have you fed a lot of dandelions lately? This happens to mine if I've fed a pile.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2015)

I see discolored urine regularly in all of my outdoor weed and grass eating tortoises.


----------



## Heather87 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've noticed this in my tortoise too...he ate red bell pepper a few days before...could that be the cause?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> I see discolored urine regularly in all of my outdoor weed and grass eating tortoises.


Joe lives outdoors 24/7 and grazes. His urine turns colour with what's in season


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 5, 2016)

I feed lots of dandelion and my tort has brownish/reddish urine as well.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2016)

Damien Tan said:


> Guy
> 
> I noted that my Adult Sulcata urine color is heavily stain , is this normal ? I hv check is not Blood.
> 
> ...


I too have a strong feeling it is blood, sorry to say. Please make sure that it is not, and keep us updated.


----------

